
Lyft is now the most expensive US stock to short - mandevil
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-04-03/lyft-is-now-the-most-expensive-u-s-stock-to-short-markit-says
======
chewz
There are bilions to be made on shorting unicorns. Might be the hottest trend
of current year.

